# wire hanger slingshot



## Brooks67 (May 23, 2011)

Does anybody know how to make a slingshot out of a wire coat hanger


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Check Nico's Blog.
Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Gwilym posted about one recently too that he made


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Brooks67 said:


> Does anybody know how to make a slingshot out of a wire coat hanger


Hi there,

I made a blog about the wire coathanger slingshots I make check it out, they work well if you know what your doing..
You can even take small game with the wire hanger slingshots if properly made as I have made some with chained bands that shoot .50 cal lead balls up to 177-180 fps really all you need is 150 fps with a .50 cal lead to kill a rabbit and those that I make deliver the payload well over that.

Nico

http://slingshotforum.com/blog/25/entry-331-barrio-weapons-the-wire-coathanger-slingshot-urban-improvised-survival-weapons/


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, that was the first type of slingshot that I made back about 50 years ago. I think I even have picture of a replica I made up. They were fun with BB's and Paper Clips and small pebbles! Flatband


----------



## Brooks67 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Man, that was the first type of slingshot that I made back about 50 years ago. I think I even have picture of a replica I made up. They were fun with BB's and Paper Clips and small pebbles! Flatband


You should see some of the kinds I make Flatband they can shoot heavy ammo! I always think of you when I make these..


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! Those are serious Nico! They are the real thing. A lot stronger then what we used to use! Cool!







Flatband


----------

